# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Οικονομικό ($49) Linksys Sip phone adapter

## wiresounds

Πηγή: Linksys

Phone Adapter with 2 Ports for Voice-over-IP



The Linksys Phone Adapter enables high-quality feature-rich telephone service through your cable or DSL Internet connection. Just plug it into your home Router or Gateway and use the two standard telephone jacks to connect your existing phones or fax machines. Each phone jack operates independently, with separate phone service and phone numbers -- like having two phone lines. With an appropriate Internet telephone service provider, you'll get clear telephone reception and reliable fax connections, even while using the Internet at the same time for normal data operations..

With Internet telephony, along with low domestic and international phone rates, an impressive array of special phone features are available. Choose your preferred free local dialing US area code, regardless of where you live. Or add a virtual phone number in any area code, forwarded to your Internet phone. You can even add a toll-free number. The Linksys Phone Adapter is compatible with these and all of the other special telephone features that are available from your telephone service provider, such as Caller ID, Call Waiting, Voicemail, Call Forwarding, Distinctive Ring, etc.

Let the Linksys Phone Adapter turn your existing Internet connection into a high-quality high-value telephone service.

Features

# Enables feature-rich telephone service over your cable or DSL Internet connection
# Two standard telephone jacks for your phones or fax machines, with independent phone numbers
# High quality, clear sounding voice service simultaneous with Internet use
# Compatible with all common telephone features: Caller ID, Call Waiting, Voicemail, etc


Στο buy.com έχει $49

----------


## playnet3

το σκεφτόσαστε για ομαδική????

----------


## koem

Ψήνομαι για 2-3 κομμάτια...  ::

----------


## papashark

Ωραία τιμή, αναρωτιέμαι πόσο θα τα πουλάνε εδώ λιανική...  :: 


Πάντως μην βιάζεστε, εάν δεν το δοκιμάσουμε να δούμε ότι αξίζει τον κόπο....

----------


## FIREBALL

Ενδιαφέρον! Να δούμε και πόσο θα πάει τελική και αν κάνει για χρήση στο AWMN.

----------


## fotis80

Εαν αποφασίσει κανεις για ομαδική είμαι μεσα για 3 κομματάκια ...  ::

----------


## mindfox

Έχω παραγγείλει 1 για να το δοκιμάσω.

Πάντως, έχει μόνο SIP, οπότε στο AWMN όπως είναι σήμερα (με H.323) δεν παίζει.

Μπορεί άνετα να παίξει (θεωρητικά πάντα, δεν το δοκιμάσαμε, έτσι; ) μέσω κάποιου gateway όμως που θα κάνει την μετατροπή από SIP σε H.323.

Κάντε λίγο υπομονή (περίπου 2 εβδομάδες) έτσι ώστε να δοκιμαστεί για την ποιότητα που έχει, τι τυχόν προβλήματα υπάρχουν (και αν μπορέσουμε να τα λύσουμε) και μετά προχωράμε σε ομαδική.

Μην βιαζόμαστε, με το που βλέπουμε φθηνό hardware, τρέχουμε για ομαδικές και μετά αναγκάζονται οι διάφορες ομάδες υλοποίησης να σκεφτόμαστε και τα "χούγια" του ζαβού hardware που πήραμε...

Υπομονή... Μεγάλος δάσκαλος η άτιμη  ::

----------


## sharky.cwn

ενδιαφέρον! Πολύ ενδιαφέρον...  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Προσοχή το Linksys δουλευει μόνο με την Vonage

Σαν συσκευή είναι ίδιο με το sipura

More info and reviews:
http://www.broadbandreports.com/foru...4791~mode=flat

----------


## fotis80

Μια και αναφερουμε VoiP τηλεφωνα .. ισως φανεί χρήσιμο ... 

http://www.voipsupply.com/product_info. ... ef=froogle

----------


## Alexandros

Όταν κυκλοφορήσουν στην Ευρώπη και στην Ελλάδα δε θα έχουν τους προαναφερόμενους περιορισμούς. Η δοκιμή έχει γίνει σαφώς για μοντέλο που ήταν πακεταρισμένο με τις υπηρεσίες της Vonage εξ' ού και τα μεγάλα rebates.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## mrwireless

> Προσοχή το Linksys δουλευει μόνο με την Vonage
> 
> Σαν συσκευή είναι ίδιο με το sipura
> 
> More info and reviews:
> http://www.broadbandreports.com/foru...4791~mode=flat



Ειναι το ιδιο με το φτηνιαρικο Sipura - η Vonage δινει επισης στους πελατες της το Linksys RT31P2 που ειναι και αυτο Sipura, αλλα εχει και router

" Both the PAP2 and the RT31P2 are based on SIPURA VOIP technology and not on Cisco standard (ATA-186) which Vonage dropped for the Motorola ATA 1050"

Tα παραπανω ειναι "κλειδωμενα" για χρηση με Vonage και ATT και προοριζονται γα την Αμερικανικη αγορα - "ξεκλειδωτα" ειναι τα RT31P2-NA και PAP2-NA που διατιθενται πλεον μονο σε εταιριες παροχης υπηρεσιων


Εχουν βγει και routers που τα phοne ports δουλευουν και αν κοπει το ρευμα



Το πιο ενδιαφερον προιον ειναι το WRT54GP2 (διαφορετικα μοντελα για Vonage - μια κεραια - kai ATT - δυο κεραιες), $129.99 list price

http://www.linksys.com/products/product ... 5&prid=657

----------


## boge

> Πηγή: Linksys
> 
> Phone Adapter with 2 Ports for Voice-over-IP


Μιά πρόχειρη ματιά που είχα ρίξει στο manual, δεν είδα να προγραμματίζεται μέσω explorer (Web Interface)

----------


## boge

> ......
> Έχω παραγγείλει 1 για να το δοκιμάσω.
> ......


Το δοκίμασες τελικά;
Κανένα νέο;

----------


## fotis80

Κανενα ΝΕΟ ?????????

----------


## DVD_GR

εγω ειμαι μεσα για ομαδικη παιδια,οι τιμες ειναι πολυ καλες,βεβαια μπορουμε να κανουμε μια ερωτηση και ελλαδα και αν δεν μας πουν αστρονομικες τιμες να παρουμε απο εδω.

----------


## boge

> εγω ειμαι μεσα για ομαδικη παιδια,οι τιμες ειναι πολυ καλες,βεβαια μπορουμε να κανουμε μια ερωτηση και ελλαδα και αν δεν μας πουν αστρονομικες τιμες να παρουμε απο εδω.


Και εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι, αλλά με χαλά το ότι δεν μπορείς να το ρυθμίσεις μέσα απο Web...

Είχα ρωτήσει παλιότερα και ξαναρώτησα σήμερα και μου είπαν ότι το μοντέλο αυτό κυκλοφορεί μόνο Αμερική.

----------

